# Memorializing Our Beloved Fur Babies



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

After reading Kathy's thread about Barrett, it got me wondering how you
have memorialized the loss of a beloved fur baby.

Although it was only a few years ago (which seems like just yesterday) when we had to make a decision about our aging Aussie, Jude, I knew for this precious one that I just had to bury her in a pet cemetary down our street.

After searching the Web for an appropriate marker, I found a site that will etch your favorite picture onto a granite stone...now some may think me crazy, but I did not think it expensive.

As it turned out it was worth every penny..just amazing!

Here is Jude's photo that we used:









Here is the granite stone:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

We have always had our beloved pets cremated when they die. We get the ashes back in pretty little sealed wooden boxes, sort of like tiny jewelry boxes, which are currently in our den. Over the nearly 20 years of our marriage we've had many pets so we have 7 little boxes. We figure that when we go, our ashes, and those of all of our beloved pets, can be scattered somewhere together.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

A friend of mine keeps his dogs ashes on a special shelf, and when my nephew was three he was looking at all of the jars and asked "What is that?" Well, friend just said
"my dogs", to which my little nephew replied, "LET THEM OUT!" :laugh:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I've had to face death so may times that my feelings are to just give them back to the earth. We have always had the property to bury them on. Horses, dogs, cats and birds ..... the souls are what I loved and will always love about each one of them. They were all beautiful in life, but once the life force is gone I want them to become a part of the land. Each day I can walk by and know that under that beautiful dogwood is my favorite horse Image, under those azaleas is our Assie Star and so on. I call it my living memorial to them.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

My three loves were cremated and I have 3 pretty urns. Two are in the family room and the "princess" is in my living room on my foyer table. I still talk to them...wish them happy birthday, Merry Christmas or whatever the occasion may be. I have a 3-year anniversary coming up and he will be told how much I still miss him...and I do.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I keep a nice framed picture of my angels in the house but I send them back to the earth when they pass. We have some birches at the corner of the property where we have buried our companions. A year ago when Ayla passed on my husband, son and I all dug the grave in tears, buried her and said our good-byes together. It was very cathartic and on rainy days I look out across the property and think of her.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

We didn't bury our pets because we plan to move eventually and neither of us could bear the thought of leaving them behind. They will go wherever we go and be returned to the earth with us.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Diane, that is a beautiful memorial for a handsome guy! We buried our first lab, Molly, behind our magnolia tree near the fence in a lovely natural area. She's was our family's first dog, and we made a big deal of her burial. I'll never forget my DH trying to dig her grave. We had new neighbors, and Neal was digging away and having trouble getting her box to fit. He kept stepping in the grave to dig more, and eventually he saw the neighbors out in their yard. He was certain they wondered who in the world he was burying!

We had Barrett cremated and have decided to scatter his ashes over Molly's grave, but now a little bit of me wants to keep him inside like some of you have done. Then he is always with us, but I also like the idea of returning them to the land. I think there are so many ways to memorialize them . . . all very sweet.


----------

